# Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:

## Dr Croubie

Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files

Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power was not provided by any .service files

cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:2d/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1/energy_full (No such file or directory)

cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:2d/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1/energy_now (No such file or directory)

For about the last month or two i've been getting these errors on boot, i'm not sure if the two are even related to the other two.

Doesn't stop my laptop booting or running fine, but i wouldn't mind knowing what this is and how to get rid of it.

It appeared around the same time as my battery monitor stopped working (just the standard widget one you get with KDE 4.4.4).

Some googling a month ago gave me something that it might be to do with files being named wrong in the /sys/.../BAT1/ directory (that it should be called charge_now instead of energy_now)

> ls /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM\:00/LNXSYBUS\:00/PNP0A08\:00/device\:2d/PNP0C0A\:00/power_supply/BAT1/

alarm        charge_full_design  current_now  device        model_name  present        status     technology  uevent              voltage_now

charge_full  charge_now          cycle_count  manufacturer  power       serial_number  subsystem  type        voltage_min_design

but a) how do these files get made?

b) if they're made once, can i just insert a 'ln -s' to the right files? (i'm not messing with the /sys/ directory to try it until i know it won't break anything)

c) if they're made dynamically every boot, which package is responsible, and why is it making them wrong?

d) is there one problem or two here?

info that may or may not be useful, let me know what else you may want:

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 (2.6.34-r1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 (4)

[I--] [  ] sys-power/cpufreqd-2.4.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-power/cpufrequtils-007 (0)

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

> grep -i freq /usr/src/linux/.config

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

# CPUFreq processor drivers

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

grep -i acpi /usr/src/linux/.config

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

grep -i power /usr/src/linux/.config

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# Memory power savings

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=60

----------

## netfab

See bug #313583 for missing /sys files.

----------

## Dr Croubie

yeah, i've read that, and the debianforums patch sounds familiar from the last time i went a googling.

doesn't seem to have anything useful about actually how to solve it though.

If i have a higher cpufreqd than the 2.3.4 with the patch, why do i still get the errors?

and then why does my battery charge meter still not work when before it did?

----------

